# Missing low can you help



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

When I am shooting spots when I miss I miss low. I know I am dropping my bow arm. The question I have is do you think the mass weight of my bow is to heavy for me to have a consistant shot ? I am shooting a mathews Apex with a b stinger xl that is 30 inches and has one ounce weight on the end. I took out all the dampners to make the bow lighter. I am drawing 62lbs and holding around 21 pounds. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## robinhood38 (Mar 19, 2009)

*spots*

so do u shoot alot and what is your age dont want to scare u but i have found that that can be early signs of target panic if u r shooting alot


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Whenever I find myself missing low it's because of a bad follow through. If I hold my bow and watch through the sight, my shot is usually in the bullseye.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

I am 30 and thanks for the info. After some thought about it I think it may be my grip. I do not use a wrist strap and I may be grabbing my bow after the shot.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Key point #43
what ever happens at explosion, was caused to happen at setup!!


----------

